# How long do Mineral Rocks last



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Could any one tell me what they think the average life span of a mineral rock is? Lets say about 1/2" square


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

a longggg time, but all dependent on your water if more acidic then it will be used up faster if basic then not so much.


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

jiang604 said:


> a longggg time, but all dependent on your water if more acidic then it will be used up faster if basic then not so much.


Cool thanks, so in a neutral tank one rock will last 6+ months?? I think I may have ordered a few to many...


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

grizadams_7mm said:


> Cool thanks, so in a neutral tank one rock will last 6+ months?? I think I may have ordered a few to many...


it can even last 2 years. It all depends on which type of mineral rock. There are generic ones which has a higher "chalk" content that it dissolves in water in a matter of minutes.


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

jiang604 said:


> it can even last 2 years. It all depends on which type of mineral rock. There are generic ones which has a higher "chalk" content that it dissolves in water in a matter of minutes.


I'm not 100% on the quality but its been in my tank for almost 2 weeks with no change in size... I don't really see any shrimp on it so I'm guessing that this rock may be around for a while. Will the rock get smaller eventually


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

grizadams_7mm said:


> I'm not 100% on the quality but its been in my tank for almost 2 weeks with no change in size... I don't really see any shrimp on it so I'm guessing that this rock may be around for a while. Will the rock get smaller eventually


Well what's recommended and not told by alot of people is the mineral rock should be lightly brushed with a toothbrush in cold water once a month and repeated if there is a cover of algae


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Hmm that makes sense, Thanks For the tip. I don't suppose you would know if these rocks would beneficial to my other tanks??


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

grizadams_7mm said:


> Hmm that makes sense, Thanks For the tip. I don't suppose you would know if these rocks would beneficial to my other tanks??


not sure, but through my experience mineral rocks are primarily used as a supplemental station for the shrimps. What this means is shrimps don't actively absob the calcium compounds from the water column due to the mineral rock. In fact, calcium has a very low dissociation constant and is only helped by acidic water. When shrimps don't get enough calcium / minerals in their diet and before or after they molt they are in seach of it. What i've noticed is thats when they use the mineral rocks as a supplement source of minerals for them to ingest.


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

jiang604 said:


> not sure, but through my experience mineral rocks are primarily used as a supplemental station for the shrimps. What this means is shrimps don't actively absob the calcium compounds from the water column due to the mineral rock. In fact, calcium has a very low dissociation constant and is only helped by acidic water. When shrimps don't get enough calcium / minerals in their diet and before or after they molt they are in seach of it. What i've noticed is thats when they use the mineral rocks as a supplement source of minerals for them to ingest.


Thanks again for your useful incite. Since I have a few to many I think I'm going to add them in with my marble crays just in case they need it.


----------

